# Is everyone doing good charity work



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

I guess we work for charity companies, I guess we are volunteering our car and time and energy to help everyone else save gas by getting much needed Taco Bell and McDonald's to families who can't afford gas anymore. We are helping everyone else save gas by picking up these $2-$3 orders and wasting 30 mins in the drive through to get much needed food to poor families who can't afford gas. We certainly don't make money any more. How do we make money if gas $7 a gallon and most people don't even tip so we are easily burning $10 of gas an hour running in a city while making $2-$3 a job. So enjoy your charity work... Enjoy putting 50 hours a week getting multiple fill ups at gas station to donate your time to serve the needy public. Doesn't it feel so great to be a hero to the public?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

So true, ants don't know they are doing charity and not a job.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Joesmith2012 said:


> I guess we work for charity companies, I guess we are volunteering our car and time and energy to help everyone else save gas by getting much needed Taco Bell and McDonald's to families who can't afford gas anymore. We are helping everyone else save gas by picking up these $2-$3 orders and wasting 30 mins in the drive through to get much needed food to poor families who can't afford gas. We certainly don't make money any more. How do we make money if gas $7 a gallon and most people don't even tip so we are easily burning $10 of gas an hour running in a city while making $2-$3 a job. So enjoy your charity work... Enjoy putting 50 hours a week getting multiple fill ups at gas station to donate your time to serve the needy public. Doesn't it feel so great to be a hero to the public?


If anyone is smart, they'd turn off UE trips indefinitely - at least, those who have the option. Those of you who are only able to do UE, your AR should be tanking hardcore as you simply refuse EVERYTHING that isn't more than $10 and less than 20 minutes of your time.

What MANY ants don't realize is that the longer a UE order goes without getting accepted, the more Uber tacks on to the trip. Every driver that declines it causes the algo to add a little bit more to it. Eventually it'll max out at about $22 and some change for someone to PLEASE go pick that m'effer up.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you are not making money don’t do that. Is this a difficult concept to comprehend?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Before uber, people would take a $20 cab ride to the restaurant, sit in the drive through and ride back home.

Many things that should go back in time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

instead now the customer pays $10, the restaurant pays 30% of their take and the driver gets $3.00. And if they are really lucky they might get a tip.

New things aren't always better,

Us unicorns tinkered with nuclear powered vacuums back in AD 79 and we accidently blew up Mt. Vesuvius in the failed attempt to make a better vacuum cleaner.

Thank GOD we talked the Hoomans out of going that route back in the 40s.


On a side note I've seen Chic Filet delivery vehicle around, more and more places are doing deliveries in house, probably out of a plan to cut out the apps.

A future of every restaurant in town having staff delivery drivers might not be as far away as we think.

The sooner we can get as many jobs out of the hands of these ruthless app companies the better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I gave an oz of sweet trim to a tweeker last night - does that count?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> instead now the customer pays $10, the restaurant pays 30% of their take and the driver gets $3.00. And if they are really lucky they might get a tip.
> 
> New things aren't always better,
> 
> ...


Outback Steakhouse was doing their own deliveries !


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On a side note I've seen Chic Filet delivery vehicle around, more and more places are doing deliveries in house, probably out of a plan to cut out the apps.
> 
> A future of every restaurant in town having staff delivery drivers might not be as far away as we think.


Um no, they only do the good orders and catering.

All the trash orders get forwarded onto DD.

You don't think they're going to run their delivery wagon to do 500 non profitable orders a day do ya? That thing would explode within the first week.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Um no, they only do the good orders and catering.
> 
> All the trash orders get forwarded onto DD.
> 
> You don't think they're going to run their delivery wagon to do 500 non profitable orders a day do ya? That thing would explode within the first week.


They are growing the service so they can eventually cut the Scam-apps out of the equation. Not all restaurants are going to have it, but many will. Chic fil a is ahead of the game compared to other chains. But it's happening. Chick fil-a is the first, hopefully more will come and hopefully the delivery jobs materialize into w2 jobs.

If papa john's can support a large delivery clientele there's no reason chic fil a can't do the same. Or any number of other restaurants. 









Delivery


We’re here for you with expanded nationwide delivery options through the Chick-fil-A App or one of our national delivery partners DoorDash, Uber Eats and Grubhub.




www.chick-fil-a.com





Delivery by Chick-fil-A Team Members is available at a _*growing number*_ of Chick-fil-A locations nationwide. Let us bring your favorites right to your door. Start an order to view options near you. 


Delivery is also available from participating restaurants through our national delivery partners:


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They are growing the service so they can eventually cut the Scam-apps out of the equation. Not all restaurants are going to have it, but many will. Chic fil a is ahead of the game compared to other chains. But it's happening. Chick fil-a is the first, hopefully more will come and hopefully the delivery jobs materialize into w2 jobs.
> 
> If papa john's can support a large delivery clientele there's no reason chic fil a can't do the same.


Of course they will. For 1-3 mile orders and catering. All of the long range small orders are still coming directly to you, no hourly wage required, just $4 for gas.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Um no, they only do the good orders and catering.
> 
> All the trash orders get forwarded onto DD.
> 
> You don't think they're going to run their delivery wagon to do 500 non profitable orders a day do ya? That thing would explode within the first week.


How do the trash orders get funneled to DD when they are coming FROM DoorDash?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

This is something within your control Simply refuse the low paying orders. If you will lose money on the delivery, you are better off staying parked. And be running multiple apps to maximize your options.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> How do the trash orders get funneled to DD when they are coming FROM DoorDash?


He's talking about their in house delivery vehicles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Eventually chick til a can cut their ties with the apps and cut them out completely and handle it in house, charging the same premium that floor trash and Uber cheats do and using that to pay their delivery drivers. Plus the delivery drivers will get better tips, and won’t be sitting around waiting for orders to get finished, and they can even bag up orders themselves, help with prep work etc.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The only people picking up those lowball requests are new drivers because they don’t know any better. I was recently picking up a DD order and started talking to another driver. He said how am I supposed to make any money on $4 when I have to drive 10 miles?
He didn’t realize that he could decline bad requests. I told him to keep declining until he got a request that he liked.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uber just announced a fuel surcharge. At least in my area. .55 per trip for passenger rides, and .48 per trip for deliveries. So if you make 50 deliveries in a week, you get an extra $24


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Uber just announced a fuel surcharge. At least in my area. .55 per trip for passenger rides, and .48 per trip for deliveries. So if you make 50 deliveries in a week, you get an extra $24


I only get $0.35 in Joizee.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Those who accept those worthless deliveries should use doordash, ue, gh as proof of community service in case they get arrested.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Eventually chick til a can cut their ties with the apps and cut them out completely and handle it in house, charging the same premium that floor trash and Uber cheats do and using that to pay their delivery drivers. Plus the delivery drivers will get better tips, and won’t be sitting around waiting for orders to get finished, and they can even bag up orders themselves, help with prep work etc.


Think about it. Say you got good takeout. Do you want a company hater driver holding your food. Door trash..gruber gates. Or have a $15 an in house driver take it with a company insured car. The fees you paid. Can pay for a driver..make door trash take the 30 min ones at first


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think you’re comparing something real (DD, UE, etc.) to a hypothetical full-time position with benefits, company car, etc. The reality is those hypothetical positions are few and far between, and only major corporations can afford them. It’ll still be as crappy as current generators, but with no “decline” option. If they want you to deliver 12 pizzas to a 5th floor walk-up - off you go.

More likely are positions that are part-time just enough to not pay benefits, still using your own car, and paying exactly minimum wage. Even before generators, I remember delivery people using their own bikes/cars. And traveling very limited distances (this, too, will return).


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uber just announced a fuel surcharge. At least in my area. .55 per trip for passenger rides, and .48 per trip for deliveries.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> I only get $0.35 in Joizee.


I just heard on the news that customers aren’t allowed to pump their own gas in NJ.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Uber just announced a fuel surcharge. At least in my area. .55 per trip for passenger rides, and .48 per trip for deliveries.
> 
> I just heard on the news that customers aren’t allowed to pump their own gas in NJ.


Yup. Pisses me off. Every time I travel (I frequently go to VA, it’s my Happy Place) I fuel up every chance I get, just to experience the freedom to get $1 of gas if I want.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

Atavar said:


> If you are not making money don’t do that. Is this a difficult concept to comprehend?


@Atavar very critical point. I have come to the conclusion that people who do charity work have a employee mindset and not a independent contractor/ businessman/businesswoman mindset.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I gave an oz of sweet trim to a tweeker last night - does that count?


I support my local cocaine dealer and hookers......

THAT is economic sharing.


----------



## RiceisAmazing (Jan 6, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Think about it. Say you got good takeout. Do you want a company hater driver holding your food. Door trash..gruber gates. Or have a $15 an in house driver take it with a company insured car. The fees you paid. Can pay for a driver..make door trash take the 30 min ones at first


You realize that 15 bucks an hr is like 1 dollar more than minimum wage nowadays in non backwards states, right?... Here lies the real problem... Too many people think its 1981. People still throw around numbers like "15 dollars an hr like our generation should be blown away by a number that is literally minimum wage nowadays. MOVE. WITH. THE. TIMES. 15/hr sucks now. People can go stand at CVS for 16-18/hr and do nothing and not burn their own gas and their own cars


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well i keep each week alot more than $15 hr. my point was food app delivery is bad for the customer and mom and pop places..drivers have no stake in the game..none. as per store delivery guys..


----------



## Mightaswellbewaitress (10 mo ago)

Joesmith2012 said:


> I guess we work for charity companies, I guess we are volunteering our car and time and energy to help everyone else save gas by getting much needed Taco Bell and McDonald's to families who can't afford gas anymore. We are helping everyone else save gas by picking up these $2-$3 orders and wasting 30 mins in the drive through to get much needed food to poor families who can't afford gas. We certainly don't make money any more. How do we make money if gas $7 a gallon and most people don't even tip so we are easily burning $10 of gas an hour running in a city while making $2-$3 a job. So enjoy your charity work... Enjoy putting 50 hours a week getting multiple fill ups at gas station to donate your time to serve the needy public. Doesn't it feel so great to be a hero to the public?


The sad thing about it is most gig drivers do not have even basic math skills and don't realize that if they work part-time they're going to be getting no tax credit at all because they did not make enough to meet the standard deduction and then averaged $15 an hour if they're lucky they're going to be paying just for deadhead miles and miles to the customer at least now 50 cents per mile and Uber and Lyft only pays in Jacksonville Florida about 70 cents per mile if you're lucky so congratulations you might make $0.20 per hour I mean per mile so if you run 3 trips per hour averaging 5 miles per trip you're going to get $6 per hour if you're lucky and get a tip you can make a little more and that $6 per hour is only if you make enough to deduct the standard deduction so you can get your tax credits otherwise you're working at a loss


Joesmith2012 said:


> I guess we work for charity companies, I guess we are volunteering our car and time and energy to help everyone else save gas by getting much needed Taco Bell and McDonald's to families who can't afford gas anymore. We are helping everyone else save gas by picking up these $2-$3 orders and wasting 30 mins in the drive through to get much needed food to poor families who can't afford gas. We certainly don't make money any more. How do we make money if gas $7 a gallon and most people don't even tip so we are easily burning $10 of gas an hour running in a city while making $2-$3 a job. So enjoy your charity work... Enjoy putting 50 hours a week getting multiple fill ups at gas station to donate your time to serve the needy public. Doesn't it feel so great to be a hero to the public?


----------



## Mightaswellbewaitress (10 mo ago)

These rich men flood the labor market with desperate labor from poor countries and now you have gig drivers fighting for the crumbs and they're not educated so they don't realize that they're not even making one dime unless they get a tip and they might as well be a waitress for Denny's or some place


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I feel the Blessing of Odin on me when I grab a two dollar order five miles away that take an hour to deliver, and I pray Dara is proud of me!!!

( Yeah, I know but do not care one bit! )


----------



## km727 (May 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Eventually chick til a can cut their ties with the apps and cut them out completely and handle it in house, charging the same premium that floor trash and Uber cheats do and using that to pay their delivery drivers. Plus the delivery drivers will get better tips, and won’t be sitting around waiting for orders to get finished, and they can even bag up orders themselves, help with prep work etc.


That doesn't sound fun, if I wanted to work at a restaraunt doing prep work, I'd apply for a crappy job doing so.

Uber is all about THE ADVENTURE!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

km727 said:


> That doesn't sound fun, if I wanted to work at a restaraunt doing prep work, I'd apply for a crappy job doing so.
> 
> Uber is all about THE ADVENTURE!!


You mean like delivering Popeye's to a hotel room and the escort opeing the door totally naked saying Hurry up I'm with a customer? With a snake tat running up her leg, over her stomach to just under her breast with its mouth open?
And turning around and wiggling her butt before she closes the door?
That kind of adventure?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm going to have to point out the pappa john's mileage reimbursement lawsuit.

They lost hard and were forced to pay mileage at the standard mileage rate since.

This is because the court found that using your own car for work purposes lowered your pay below min wage.


So for any employee gig you'll get mileage reimbursement plus min wage.

Let's take a backword state like florida with a lower min wage, and assuming 2 deliveries an hour at 5 miles driven per delivery. That's $15.00 an hour plus tips. ($15.20 if you want to be pedantic)

That's in a $10.00 an hour min wage state... $10.00 an hour using your own car turns into $15 an hour + tips.

in a state like California with a much higher min wage you'll be pushing $20 an hour plus tips.


That's just what these gigs should pay, not what Scroober Cheats and Floortrash pay, but that's what they _should_ pay.

Everytime we turn around and they've cut pay again, and I keep rolling my eyes because truthfully, They will not stop cutting pay, they are going to keep doing it because there's no pay floor.

THAT is why we need employee classification. Because there's zero pay floor.

Let's assume that every company cuts you off at 19 hours.

Well If I do 19 hours on uber, 19 hours on lyft, and 19 hours on floor trash, that gives 57 hours a week.

They don't have to schedule, they won't schedule because that's a huge complication they don't need. They just need to implement a 19 hour limit per driver.

At $10 an hour that's $570 a week for min wage,

Assuming some tips on floor trash that's another $100 or so.

that's $670 a week.

Now we add mileage. 19 hours on floor trash would generate about 200 miles or so give or take in my market. That's another $112

Now we are at $682

lyft for 19 hours is about 380 miles... That's another $212.8

I'm up to 894.80

Next up is uber, assuming mostly passenger jobs that's another $212.80


Now I am up to $1,107.60
Add tips for uber passenger fares and lyft fares so like $1.00? .. and i'm at $1,108.60

$1,108.60 divided by 57 hours is $19.00 and change an hour. Using "real world" math min wage is 90% more than min wage.

How much less is that then the current uber/lyft/doordash earnings? 

About $7-10 MORE an hour


We also have to keep in mind that if you know your getting mileage reimbursement you can ant harder than you have ever anted before and accept everything and rack up mileage out the wing wang..

so "min wage" would really pay about 90% more than min wage in my city. And there's no reason you couldn't max out your hours every week on 3+ apps which is enough hours honestly.

So the mileage reimbursement can be significantly higher.


Every day that goes by uber/lyft cut rates again, and your all approaching zero faster than ever.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> How do the trash orders get funneled to DD when they are coming FROM DoorDash?


It takes two to tango.
I deliver a lot on DD from a Papa John's which is .03miles away from home. DD and Papa John's corporate have an agreement for delivery. When PJ doesn't have any available drivers (or their drivers don't want to take that delivery - their employees see each order full tip and distance beforehand!) they push the DD button for delivery. I know that cause when I walk in they know which order is DD. Of course, they also know me by now and know I only accept the good paying deliveries. They comment on that all the time. But even those "good" trips I take on DD are not as good as their own drivers trips as I see them standing there while I pick up! Not worth it for them...
That's how trash orders are funneled to DD.


----------



## Mightaswellbewaitress (10 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I feel the Blessing of Odin on me when I grab a two dollar order five miles away that take an hour to deliver, and I pray Dara is proud of me!!!
> 
> ( Yeah, I know but do not care one bit! )


----------



## Mightaswellbewaitress (10 mo ago)

Yes I decided to trust the app because I had very little deadhead to get to my pickup but alas I was still paid a whopping 35 cents per mile adding up the dead head to get to my next stop which means if I don't get a tip I don't even break even I actually lose money especially if I'm driving part-time and not able to use my standard deduction for tax write-offs


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uh oh.


----------

